# Using Plague Drones as Blight Drones?



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I really like the looks of the Plague Drone and the rules of the Blight Drone. In order to save money and also have a better looking model, what would you think about using Plague Drones as Blight Drones? I speak of using the Plague Drone as a base, removing the Plaguebearer rider, and then adding the gun/mechanical portions of the body.

I would want a counts-as to be as close in size as possible, and I think that they're a pretty good fit (without ever having held them in my hand).











Thoughts?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Provided you weren't fielding Plague Drones and Blight Drones in the same army, I wouldn't have the slightest issue with it.

If you were, I would be fine provided the conversion made them distinct enough it was obvious even at a glance.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Provided you weren't fielding Plague Drones and Blight Drones in the same army, I wouldn't have the slightest issue with it.
> 
> If you were, I would be fine provided the conversion made them distinct enough it was obvious even at a glance.


Exactly my thoughts as well. I agree with Dave on this one


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks, fellas. They seem like a fun unit to play with, but honestly their sculpt just doesn't do it for me. At least not for the price. Plague Drones, on the other hand, look awesome.


----------

